# Query: Visa requirements for condo purchase



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Simple question: are you required to produce a Visa of any kind to purchase a condominium here?

I don't recall having been asked for one when I last bought my condo


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

CoachWalker said:


> Simple question: are you required to produce a Visa of any kind to purchase a condominium here?
> 
> I don't recall having been asked for one when I last bought my condo


As you can buy one from abroad, they are often being touted at filipino fiestas, no you don't need a visa to buy one, just to visit it.


----------

